# greetings from the u.k!!!!



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi, my good buddy kiwi dave put me on to you guys, i have been making resin slot bodies for a couple of years now, you might have seen them on ebay, i also do the photo etched wheel inserts and aluminium wheels, i have tried to enclose some pictures of a couple of cars, no idea if they will show up or not, never used a forum before! anyway, will post some more if anyones intrested, take it easy, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard 706!!! Always glad to see custom cars!!! I'm picking that point A to B car myself as my first choice, not that I don't like the others, I love them drag cars!!! That's one bad boy 57 :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey mate. Welcome aboard. Guys, I have a few of Tony's kits and lots of his wheels. He does some great stuff. Great to see you on here mate.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to HT, Tony!
Glad ya listened to KDave.
Those are great looking cars, hey! :thumbsup: We would love to see MORE!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Tony!,, 
KD,, did you say wheels???? 
CJ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out the wheels in the pics below CJ. I have the same wheels on some of my cars.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Get ready to have some fun...*

Hey Tony,

Welcome to Hobby Talk! Yeah I have seen you stuff on the bay and even picked up some decals from you before...the ones for the pink van! What a small world. 










You make some Great bodies and parts and build some Sweet slot cars also. Those are some nice lookers you got there.

Bob...I am no Angel...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome Tony! Have admired your work of Ebay for a while now. Looking forward to seeing more of your customs on HT. Yankee


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard the board... great stuff, man


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

WELCOME, WELCOME, AND MORE WELCOME!!! :wave: Nice cars, I like the Mazda.

Randy.


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for all your replies, will get some more stuff on soon,

tony


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey 706.. I just bid on a few of your items, and I better win this time lol...if not i will be forced to bid again next time!


Dave


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Welcome aboard!*

Hi Tony,

great to see you finally reached the right place! 

Always admired your stuff on ePay - looking forward to see more from your workbench!

Greetings from Germany :wave:

Claus


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome aboard. Some great pix! We love pictures here.  


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Welcome aboard !*

Great work ! Like that ' 57 Chevy dragster ! 
Looks like you will be carrying the British Torch on the HT since Boss9 is MIA !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Welcome to a fellow Brit Mr Hill 

I really must talk to you re: the bodies and wheels, they fit in pretty tight with the whole EAHORC ethos, if we can sort out some RTR stuff.

You still in Sutton? (I think I have the right, close to one of our old venues anyway).


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi montoya, yeah i have always meant to get to one of your meets but i just never seem to get the time, i am in northampton not sutton so a little way from you guys, i still have not got the buxtrack layout up and running yet that i got off rob a few years ago now! thanks for everyones welcome is good to be amongst like minded people!! will get some pictures on this weekend, got some intresting projects on the go for the mea g chassis,

take it easy, tony


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

We don't race in Sutton anymore, the nearest venues to there are Edmonton and Wokingham. But there are 7 venues nowadays, and two-three more possibles in the wings, so we are aiming to make it so there are venues within an hour of all the HO crowd.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:VERY NICE! :thumbsup: GK MORE PICS


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

706hemi,

I sent you and email, but I did it via this forum, and nothing came up to say anything had been sent. did you get it?


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pro stock firebird*

hi everyone, i tried to upload some more pictures but is saying i've maxed out, does this means i've gotta post a new thread? anyway, i think this should be a picture of the Summit racing pro stock firebird

take it easy
tony


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Do you have a photobucket account? If you trim the pictures to 10'' x 8'' and around 100dpi before you upload, an account with them should last ages.

When you upload pictures you can paste the text underneath direct into forum posts without the need to add any tags. Once you get used to it, it is quick and easy to use.

Cool picture btw. Really do love those wheels.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to HT Tony. Can't wait til you post some pics of your wheels.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like that Summit Bird!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a cool diorama too!!! I picked up one of those a few years back. Yea I'd suggest Photobucket.com for up loading pictures also. We need more pics!!! RM


----------



## RobTheDestroyer (Dec 27, 2016)

HI - it's Rob here - think you bought the buxtrack from me some years ago. Would love to hear how it's going and maybe meet up for a race - get in touch


----------

